
Game in which you build your own CPU - huntermeyer
https://store.steampowered.com/app/576030/MHRD/
======
revx
I love MHRD, as well as TIS-100 (write assembly to solve puzzles) and my
absolute favorite Zachtronics game, EXAPUNKS. They're all great examples of
gaming, besides also being incredibly educational. Somehow they are actively
fun, unlike a lot of other "learn to code" games that are paced wrong and are
actually just tutorials. Plus what other game makes you print out a PDF of
instructions before you play :)

I recommend these games to all my programmer friends. I'm definitely a better
programmer for having played them.

Also, if you're not already a programmer and want to learn, I really enjoyed
Human Resource Machine. It's also an assembly game but it's much more
appropriately paced for new programmers and doesn't require knowledge of
things like recursion.

If you're interested in hardware programming also check out Shenzhen I/O. I
haven't played it yet but I printed out the manual last night. Gotta beat
EXAPUNKS first :)

------
jhbadger
Interesting. It looks like basically the nand2tetris course done as a game.

------
professorTuring
I did enough hardware simulation through VHDL back in the University.

------
TooSmugToFail
Interesting. Is it actually educational or merely entertaining?

